# I just need to vent atm..



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay.. So I've been up a little over 48 hours now.. It all started with me planing my brothers going away party. I was put in charge of cooking everything (which was totally fine with me, seeing that I love to cook) well, around 2:00 am Tuesday morning I ran to wal-mart to get the stuff, I got EVERYTHING I needed, and then some, I didn't get home till around 4 am.. Well, I then spent 2 hours prepairing the steaks and chicken, marinading them and such, then after dishes where done, and stuff wrapped I put on Ironman, well that was kinda like my time along to relax, the rest of the day was just blah. Well 5:30 pm rounded the corner so I fired up the grill and started to cook the chicken, that was fine, tossed the football around while I cooked, then the chicken was done (I'm not really a bone in chicken person) so I stayed outside to cooked what I prized the most, the steaks! Well, after the steaks finished up, I threw on the brawnts, well those finished quickly and I went inside to get some of the steak and it was ALL gone, over 5 pounds of steak gone, I just spent 2 hours cooking over a hot grill in 90+ degree weather and this is what happens? While everyone sat inside in the A/C I sweat my butt off cooking up a meal for them, well after about 15-20 minutes after everyone had eaten and was using up their relax time I figured I'd get a "Thanks for cooking dinner" or some sort of compliment, well I got ****! It was like they where ungratefull bunch of people with no manners at all.. Well after that was all done and everyone was gone one last kid showed up, everything was cool till he started throwin' crap at my laptop, and feeding pieces of chicken/hot dog to Thor after being told 3 times to stop (Thor was crated at the time) well my idiotic brother just sat there and did nothing, nothing at all, well the tip of the ice berg was when he gave Thor a chicken bone, I flipped and the only thing anyone could say was "Chill out" I mean really? I just worked my a$$ off to please everyone at the party, and then I get **** on and disrespected in my own damn house? Sorry if I swore, I'm just ugh, there is no words I just needed to vent..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

That really sucks. I mean, it's bad enough they ate your steaks but letting their kids feed your dog anything, let alone a chicken bone is too far. I draw the line with people feeding my dogs without my say-so!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea that really sucks. People can be so rude


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang Marky! I'm so sorry that everyone is being so ungrateful towards you. I'm the same way, don't want anyone feeding my dogs without my permission/supervision! Chicken bones are a huge no-no. Especially if they're cooked, b/c we all know they can splinter and puncture the esophagus, stomach or intestines. Hugs to you Marky. Thank you for being so kind and cooking for your family and their friends, even if they didn't appreciate it.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. you can come cook for me  i always say ty n usually share... n doggies never get table scraps so thors good too  lmao.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> lol. you can come cook for me  i always say ty n usually share... n doggies never get table scraps so thors good too  lmao.


OKay!  Yeah, I HATE when Thor is given table scraps. It usually ends up making him sick, and I wake up having to clean up a mess.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, I don't blame you at all for wanting to vent over that situation! People can be so inconsiderate sometimes. 
As "Stephanie Tanner" from Full House would say...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! I used to watch Full House all the time! Haha!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol! I used to watch Full House all the time! Haha!


haha so did I! I'm pretty sure I watched every episode multiple times. love that show!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Back when the Olsen twins where cute, and innocent. Can't really say that now for them.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: there all cracked out now.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, lol! I'd like to thank those who took the time to read my venting and comment it, I was so worked up after the end of the night I didn't even get to bed till almost 4, then I was woke up at 7 >.< on a good note though, my brother is gone, so that becomes one of the highlights of my day!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

well they are gone now...al you can hope for is that it made them sick or something...hang in there you did the right thing.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't hope it makes them sick, then I'd feel like a crappy cook.  When I cook something I try to take great pride in it. :x


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow! That's amazing you did all that & the fact they're such jerks post everything you did is bogus. If I were in your shoes, I'd print this out in big bold letters on a word document & plaster it on the fridge for everyone to read. In fact I wouldn't stop at the fridge, I'd leave it on everyone's bedroom door, & on each kitchen cabinet.


----------

